# New England-Here We Come! In September



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Yeah Baby! working on our New England trip (sans Outback). I am so stinking excited I can hardly stand it!

We are going to start by visiting New York and doing the typical touristy stuff (yeah, I'll be scared cuz I am a chicken but Rick ain't afraid nuthin-Lol!) 
Anyway, so we need to find a motel that will allow us to get into and out of the city without too much hassle, using public transportation AND without paying $300 a night. I found this Courtyard Lyndhurst Meadowlands and the gal says one block to bus and then you ride to subway sytem. We are really green on this stuff so I am reaching out to my fellow Outbackers to offer suggestions! We will have a rental car because we will be driving to WOLFWOOD, oh yeah, I said WOLFWOOD! but we don't want to drive into the city and deal with parking.

I need to get airline reservations made but want to decide where we are going to stay first. I am thinking we will be staying Sept 10,11,12 and then moving on towards WOLFWOOD in New Hampshire and stopping who knows where and doing who knows what along the way!

Oh, did I mention WOLFWOOD?? heh heh heh! and hoping to get to see many East Coast Outbackers!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Come up earlier and come to the rally. I see a party at Woofwood in the works for this one.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp said:


> Come up earlier and come to the rally. I see a party at Woofwood in the works for this one.
> 
> John


When is Rally?Party at Wolfwood? Great Idea! Now to convince the ladies of WW!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

8/22 to 8/29 in Maine

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp said:


> 8/22 to 8/29 in Maine
> 
> John


We can't leave until Sept 10th. Something about the PD thinking they can tell Rick when he can vacation. Sheesh!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOOHOOO!!







can't wait to see you!! If you want to save a couple (or more) nights hotel charges, you are welcome to stay in The Abi-one and visit around our area. We are about an hour from both Burlington and Plattsburgh, in case you are looking at any touristy stuff in those areas!
Being from Washington, the Champlain Islands should be on your list anyway, since we are the apple capital of Vermont!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> WOOHOOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you! We have a timeshare in Lincoln NH the 18-25 and Kathy and Judi are coming up there too. Not sure exactly what days we will be there for sure but Rick has to be busy, like non stop busy. Makes me crazy! I need down time!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Note to self (the only one that listens) book trip to NH 9/18-25

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp said:


> Note to self (the only one that listens) book trip to NH 9/18-25
> 
> John


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We're in CT, if you need a break on the way up to Wolfwood stop by and visit us!







You'll love NYC, no need to be scared, it's so much fun to walk around and see the sites. Be sure to hit Ground Zero, there's quite a memorial there and it's so moving to stand there and realize what happened. It's also fun to walk around Tiffany, did that once too, so many beautiful things, a girl can dream! I have never done it but I'm told the tour of 30 Rock is a good one. So much to do, you'll get caught up in all of it and won't even remember that you're nervous! Have fun!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

johnp said:


> Note to self (the only one that listens) book trip to NH 9/18-25
> 
> John


ditto. DW birthday is Sept. 18 and if I ask her where she wants to go. It will start with NEW and end with Hampshire. Doxie, where is your timeshare? and we are always up for a Wolfwood party. Only 5 hours adn the Outback already knows the way.

Oh and the wife's 2 cents for the city is Little Italy for lunch or diner and dessert. Can give you a list of favorite restaurants and she is a big fan of th eM&M factory. We haev to go every time we are in.

And finally you are certainly welcome in NJ and we have plenty of room as well.

So given all the invites and ideas you are going to get. Question is which ones are you going to save for for the 2ND TRIP???

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anne72 said:


> We're in CT, if you need a break on the way up to Wolfwood stop by and visit us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am saving all the comments!

Lincoln NH the 18-25 and Kathy and Judi are coming up there too.

I asked Judi for stuff for us to do after we leave NJ and are headed to Wolfwood. What all we find along the way will determine just what day we arrive at WW!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a better suggestion of town to stay in for going to and from NY? (refer to first post) We are open to suggestions as we have no clue what we are doing! 
As long as I can have death grip on Rick, riding the subway will be ok. Gulp! (ok, I HAVE watched too much tv)


----------

